
Apple to launch new low-cost iPhone in 2020 to halt sales decline - Tomte
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Technology/Apple-to-launch-new-low-cost-iPhone-in-2020-to-halt-sales-decline
======
krustyburger
I’ve seen many comments here on HN pining for an update/successor to the SE.
Hopefully this phone will satisfy that demand.

